# Another Study Proves Exercise Means Better Memory for Seniors



## SeaBreeze (Nov 25, 2015)

*Another study proves exercise means better memory for senior citizens*
*

Many studies find fitness equals better mental ability – this one links it mostly to long-term memory*
By Tucker Sutherland, editor, SeniorJournal.com


Nov. 24, 2015 – A new study released today declares that older adults who take more steps than most by walking or jogging performed better on memory tasks. Really, how could this be news? It is just another way of looking at physical fitness and how it enhances memory and cognitive ability. But, this one does find a new twist.


 As the editor of SeniorJournal.com for 16 years I have reported on dozens of studies that have come up with the same result – physical fitness, which can be obtained in many ways, helps people stay mentally fit as they age.

I’m not complaining but I am declaring this is an established reality – exercise equals better mental performance as people age.
This research started with the question, “Could staying physically active improve quality of life by delaying cognitive decline and prolonging an independent lifestyle?”






“Absolutely,” is the answer I could have provided before their study. It has been proven in dozens of studies – maybe hundreds - that primarily have varied only by the technique used to gain the physical fitness – running, walking, swimming, weight-lifting, dancing, hula hoop, etc.

The differences in this study is it looked at groups of both young and old adults. Which leads them to look at long-term versus short-term memory.

The report appears online in the _Journal of the International Neuropsychological Society_.


The study included 29 young adults (ages 18-31) and 31 older adults (ages 55-82) who wore a small device called an ActiGraph, which recorded information including how many steps each took, how vigorous the steps were and how much time it involved. These are used in many, many studies of physical exercise.


Participants also completed neuropsychological testing to assess their memory, planning and problem-solving abilities.


In addition to standardized neuropsychological tasks of executive function (planning and organization abilities) and long-term memory, participants engaged in a laboratory task in which they had to learn face-name associations.


The researchers found that older adults who took more steps per day had better memory performance.
And, what will appeal to many elderly, the association between the number of steps taken was strongest with a task that required recalling which name went with a person's face - the same type of everyday task that older adults often have difficulty with.


In young adults, the number of steps taken was not associated with memory performance.


*It is long-term memory that is improved by activity

*
This lead them to the conclusion that the effects of physical activity extend to long-term memory - the same type of memory that is negatively impacted by aging and neurodegenerative dementias such as Alzheimer's disease.


''Our findings that physical activity is positively associated with memory is appealing for a variety of reasons. Everyone knows that physical activity is a critical component to ward off obesity and cardiovascular-related disease. Knowing that a lack of physical activity may negatively impact one's memory abilities will be an additional piece of information to motivate folks to stay more active," explained corresponding author Scott Hayes, PhD, assistant professor of psychiatry at Boston University School of Medicine and the Associate Director of the Neuroimaging Research for Veterans Center at the VA Boston Healthcare System.
The authors point out that staying physically active can take a variety of forms from formal exercise programs to small changes, such as walking or taking the stairs.


"More research is needed to explore the specific mechanisms of how physical activity may positively impact brain structure and function as well as to clarify the impact of specific exercise programs (e.g., strength, aerobic, or combined training) or dose of exercise (frequency, intensity, duration) on a range of cognitive functions,'' added Hayes.


The authors say that the objective measurement of physical activity was a key component of their study, because the majority of studies to date have used self-report questionnaires, which can be impacted by memory failures or biases.


----------



## Ameriscot (Nov 26, 2015)

Well, you know how active I am, but my short term memory sucks. Could be worse so I'll just keep at it.


----------



## oldman (Nov 26, 2015)

Heck, I am as active as anyone could be at my age. I run two miles 4-5 times a week and walk the other couple of days. I also officiate high school basketball and college baseball and I still have trouble finding my keys.


----------



## fureverywhere (Nov 26, 2015)

I agree with everyone else. On a good busy week I average eight miles a day. Keys? Passwords? Where I put my glasses down? Well on the other paw if I didn't exercise I might not even be able to find my way home


----------

